# Issues with "freebsd-update fetch"



## newbsdkv (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello,
I'm new to Freebsd! I'm currently running FreeBSD release 12.0 on my desktop, which I installed a few days ago. When I run "freebsd-update fetch" to update my system, nothing happens and the system just hangs. Following is a snapshot:
___________
root@freebsd1:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
____________

Nothing happens after the above...

I have verified my /etc/freebsd-update.conf file and it seems to have the default settings. I have also deleted and re-created the /var/db/freebsd-update directory with "700" permissions. Still no dice! What could be going on? Any inputs/pointers to resolve this would be much appreciated...

Thanks much


----------



## Crivens (Jan 1, 2019)

Well, the fetch did work. Now, you would need to `freebsd-update install` to make the update process continue.


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for the reply!

When I run "fetch", the system hangs and I'm unable to get my prompt back! I've given it about 10 minutes and still no prompt! CTRL-C does not seem to help. Not sure how I can run "install"?

Thx


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2019)

newbsdkv said:


> When I run "fetch", the system hangs and I'm unable to get my prompt back! I've given it about 10 minutes and still no prompt! CTRL-C does not seem to help. Not sure how I can run "install"?



It's lined out how to do it here:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...n-update-ends-in-vi-editor.68862/#post-411194

I'm happy with the performance and stability of 12.0 now and ready to build it on my other machines, when I have time.


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks much! Changing the pager from less to more in .cshrc did the trick...


----------

